# ZOOTOO/MIDWEST UPDATES!



## Haley (Apr 8, 2008)

Well folks, we did it! The final standings are in and Midwest Rabbit Rescue came in at #6 out of over a thousand registered shelters across the U.S.

You can see the final standings as well as stay up to date on the shelter site visit here: Zootoo Shelter Makeover Finalists

Zootoo is scheduled to visit Midwest on April 24th. Right now they are in the running for the million dollars so keep your fingers (and paws) crossed!

Midwest PresidentJill (you may know her as RabbitBloom here on RO) wrote up a thank you on their website so if you havent checked it out yet here it is:

_Midwest's dramatic 11th hour recovery is a stunning feat. We have many, many bunny friends from across the nation to thank.

You all have rallied behind us, and we are so grateful for your support.

Thank you! __I feel so proud to be part of Midwest Rabbit Rescue, and extremely grateful for the support we've gotten from all over the country. We are very lucky!_



Thanks again everyone for your support. This was really a major feat for us rabbit people- and it showshow muchwe canaccomplish when we all band together!

RO Mods and Admins


----------



## Haley (Apr 29, 2008)

[align=center]:happybunny: *MORE UPDATES!!* :happybunny:[/align]
[align=center]


You can read about the zootoo visit and see pics here: 

http://www.rabbitrr.org



Also, read TopCat's journal entry and be sure to comment here:

Lions & Tigers & Bunnies- Oh My! 



And see the Zootoo video of the visit here: 

Shelter Makeover Virtual Tour



Once again, thank you all for your support! :hug2:

[/align]


----------

